# Error 17099 Entourage 2008 when sending



## barbara.koelzer (Jun 25, 2009)

I get error 17099 cannot send mail (5.5.4 invalid address) when I attempt to send mail to groups I've created in Entourage.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 27, 2009)

http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/305045-entourage-error-17099-a.html


----------



## mahilton (Jan 21, 2010)

I was having the same problem and found that it was a blank address in my created group.  For some reason when entering names into your group contacts, Entourage will automatically add a blank contact where the next contact will go. By pressing the sort list button the blank contact will be removed and you should be able to send your group email.


----------



## ryantoews (Jan 25, 2010)

i am trying to send 1 email from my enourage since yesterday, and allways get ERROR 17099, Administrative Prohibition. I have tried to change my port  and used 25, 26, 587 and nothing solves the problem..


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 25, 2010)

@ryantoews, try this: http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/305045-entourage-error-17099-a.html


----------



## DizzyMac (Feb 1, 2010)

I ran into this error over the weekend on some mail servers that I host - I had been using zen.spamhaus.org on the server as a "Junk Mail Rejection Server" (Server Admin > Mail > Settings >Relay >  - once that was removed, the client laptops on the road were able to send.  May not be a fix for everyone, but it sure helped in this case.


----------



## Junie (Feb 13, 2010)

I was getting error 17099 this morning.  Turned out I had a message in my outbox with a bad "to" address.  Once that mistake was corrected, the message sent with no more errors.


----------



## Mario Sorgo (Oct 5, 2010)

ok, so I keep getting error 17099...

I just got this email from the university, that I am required to check, and I wanted to put all my accounts on Entourage. It is the first time I am using the application. I get it all set up (the domain/company/server is not recognized, so I need to manually set up the IMAP/POP and the SMPT. They all verify.

Then, I send a test e-mail from another account. It receives fine. But, when I try to send an email, it sends up the message:

"
5.7.1 &#8249;email adress sending to&#8250;: Relay access denied

Explanation:
Mail could not be sent

Account name: ____

Error -17099
"
The account is hooked with two emails, the first of which could mail to itself, but wouldn't receive, and the second which would mail and receive.

It does however send to emails on the same server...

I'd really appreciate any help... thanks


----------

